# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Methyl 1-Test Side Effects?

## neewe

What are the side effects to using this product or similar ones? Does your body stop producing (or reduce) its own natural testosterone as with testosterone supplements? I am pretty new to this arena and don't want to screw myself up.

----------


## MMC78

Yes, it will supress your own natural test production. Yes it causes the same side-effects as real steroids . Don't mess with this stuff for a first prohormone cycle--and don't touch prohormones at all until you're at least 21.

----------


## neewe

> Yes, it will supress your own natural test production. Yes it causes the same side-effects as real steroids. Don't mess with this stuff for a first prohormone cycle--and don't touch prohormones at all until you're at least 21.


Thanks for the response. I am over 21; however, I do not want permenent effects on my own hormore production. Should I stick with Animal M-Stak? I have heard pretty good reviews (I know it is nothing compared to the hard core stuff)

----------


## MMC78

No problem. The thing is, whenever you introduce foreign hormone or hormone like products into your system, you're running a risk.

I'd say for 99% of people, if you follow up a cycle (be it steroids or prohormones) with proper post cycle therapy , you'll be fine. In other words, if you're a healthy male (get bloodwork), and you do your homework, in all likelyhood you're going to be absoultely fine.

----------


## neewe

> No problem. The thing is, whenever you introduce foreign hormone or hormone like products into your system, you're running a risk.
> 
> I'd say for 99% of people, if you follow up a cycle (be it steroids or prohormones) with proper post cycle therapy, you'll be fine. In other words, if you're a healthy male (get bloodwork), and you do your homework, in all likelyhood you're going to be absoultely fine.


So even cycles as weak as the Animal M-Stak need a post cycle therapy ?

----------


## BREASTMAN

As was mentioned...ANY introduction of a hormonal product into the system will cause a certain degree of shutdown of you own natural testosterone production. This will cause an imbalance between test, estrogen, and cortisol which is NOT a good thing when your goal is to build muscle. 

All PH cycles should contain some form of PCT, but depending on what you take and how long you take it for, and at what dosage, will determine the intensity of PCT needed.

----------


## neewe

> As was mentioned...ANY introduction of a hormonal product into the system will cause a certain degree of shutdown of you own natural testosterone production. This will cause an imbalance between test, estrogen, and cortisol which is NOT a good thing when your goal is to build muscle. 
> 
> All PH cycles should contain some form of PCT, but depending on what you take and how long you take it for, and at what dosage, will determine the intensity of PCT needed.


Thanks for the info...I guess I should change the title though since I have kind of changed topics. However, I am specificall wondering about methoxy staks (speicfically Animal M-Stak) which are prohormone free. Do you need a PCT for this kind of supplement? Here is the label:

----------


## BREASTMAN

> Thanks for the info...I guess I should change the title though since I have kind of changed topics. However, I am specificall wondering about methoxy staks (speicfically Animal M-Stak) which are prohormone free. Do you need a PCT for this kind of supplement? Here is the label:


No, you would not need PCT for this product. In fact, THIS product almost looks as if IT could help serve as PCT for some lighter PH stacks.

----------


## RP7

Methoxy is crap IMHO. I think most people who have used it will tell you the same. If you're worried about messing up your body albeit temporarily, I would suggest a 'stack' of tribulus and tongakt ali. Both are herbal testosterone boosters and present no-ill effects. Do a search on tongkat ali on the board, you might like what you read.

----------


## neewe

thank you so much for the responses everybody! you have all been very helpful and i will definitely look into the tribulus and tongakt ali

----------


## Travbedaman

I`ve been on M-1T for about ten days (stacked with Fina and 4-AD)..I`ve put on a few additional pounds, the pumps are kinda painful (even worse since Fina pumps can be a bastard as well)...hard to finish workouts sometimes. The lethargy problem isn`t really affecting me much.

----------

